# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Требуются специалисты по работе с клиентами в  Полоцке и Новополоцке

## Персонал

Требуются специалисты по работе с клиентами в  Полоцке и Новополоцке.  з/п оклад: 550руб. +% с продаж  Официальное трудоустройство  Опыт работы От 1 года  Требования:  Грамотная речь, активность, умение убеждать  Консультирование клиентов по напольным покрытиям  тел. 67-589-67 (все сети)

----------

